

BT set to launch ‘ultrafast’ internet - timthorn
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f7cad70c-4da6-11e1-b96c-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1lGkOGiqZ

======
jessa
WOW! A faster internet speed. This is a good news.

~~~
keyshie07
i wonder how fast really it is..

